# EMT to LEO - also, Cambridge



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi all.

I've been an EMT for Boston for a number of years now, looking to make the transition over to being a LEO. Much as I enjoy what I do now, my calling has always been to become a cop, and I've decided it's time to listen to that.

Although I've much to learn yet from reading these forums in more depth, I'd like to ask what people's general advice is, especially from those that have made the change over from municipal EMT to PD. As far as the CS exam is concerned, I think I've got it pretty much covered as far as what I need to do to be prepared.

Some background info: I have my BA in Sociology. Not a vet. Lot of practical experience dealing with everything from routine to volatile/violent scenes, and I think it's safe to say at this point that I've seen just about everything that can happen or be done to a person. Member of a FEMA disaster response team. Have APCO Dispatcher certification as well, though I want to work in the field as an officer.

Specifically, I understand that Cambridge is hiring according to their website. That would pretty much be my ideal job... my fiance owns a condo there (and we're planning on buying a house there in a couple of years), I love the city and its' people, and I grew up in Watertown so I know the area. I sent off an email to their Aux department today asking about joining up with them (because I am genuinely interested, with the side that it'll help me get to know the city/system better if I do end up coming on). Other than that, anyone have any advice on trying to get on there, or is anyone here already on with them? I've talked to quite a few Boston guys that are friends of mine, but most of them didn't know much about it.

Thanks in advance, look forward to talking with all of you. Cheers.


----------



## sulldog6 (Sep 7, 2005)

CPD is in the process now of hiring (I believe the number is 15). Not sure if there will be more to come after that but they usually put a class on every year.
Its a very good job (CPD). I'm not sure if I understand - Have you already taken the exam and have a score?

PM me with questions if you want.


----------

